# unknown creature



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

i just found this in my tank when i turn on the lights. is anyone know what is it and is it gonna be harmful to anything in my tank? i think it only show up at nite cuz i never seen it b4 and it keep on eating algae.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hard t tell, it looks like we are viewing its underside through the glass. It could be a stomatella (harmless)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

For sure is a snail and I think is a stomatella as well


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Stomella gets my vote as well. Nothing wrong with them. Free cleaners!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill take them 

I like these guys, Only comeout at night, And are good workers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

These guys love to hang out in my filter sock and eat all the nasty crap hanging out. I feel so bad when I spray them off, but by next week there's a whole whack of em again.

They do a great job at eating garbage!!


----------

